# AMD FX 4100 VS Intel i3 3220 (gaming)



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 13, 2012)

the title explains it all
and i'm talking about gaming with a graphics card and without one.both


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 13, 2012)

not the same comparison but close enough



Spoiler



*media.bestofmicro.com/U/0/354888/original/BF3.png
*media.bestofmicro.com/U/1/354889/original/DiRT.png
*media.bestofmicro.com/U/6/354894/original/Metro.png
*media.bestofmicro.com/U/C/354900/original/Skyrim.png
4170 is the  4100 bulldozer chip with clockspeed boosted..


without GPU both are not in the same league since FX has no die GPU and Intel's on die GPU plain sucks..
*www.legitreviews.com/article/1766/12/

i would say stay away from any of them if u want to game at low budget


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 13, 2012)

so what proccy on low budget?


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 13, 2012)

how low is ur budget? 
how soon you want it?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 13, 2012)

budget is 7.5K max(proccy only) and i'l get it by march-april(when my 10th results are announced)
i also plan to get HD 7770/7750 If possible


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 13, 2012)

dont ask now then...trinty would be out by then and many more stuff


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 13, 2012)

^but will trinity be cheap?


----------



## _AkasH_ (Nov 13, 2012)

It should be around your budget. It will be less than 10K.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 13, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^but will trinity be cheap?



the highest end motherboard with Xfire capability and 7 sata 6Gb/s costs around 6kish in newegg ...go figure


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^but will trinity be cheap?



this should give you some good Idea 
AMD announces Trinity APUs: superb graphics, improved CPU | PCWorld


----------

